# jammer = παρεμβολέας παρασίτων, κν. κόφτης



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2014)

Μιλάμε για τη συσκευή που παρεμποδίζει τη λειτουργία κινητών τηλεφώνων, ασυρμάτων ή ακόμα και ραντάρ. Πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά; 

Μια βόλτα στο Διαδίκτυο βγάζει: jammer, παρεμβολέας, συσκευή εμπλοκής, παραμορφωτής, συσκευή παρασίτων. Στην ΕΕΤΤ βλέπουμε "ραδιοεξοπλισμός που παρεμποδίζει τη λειτουργία κινητών τηλεφώνων (jammers)".

Τι θα χρησιμοποιούσατε σε υπότιτλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2014)

τζάμερ


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2014)

Στη βάση της ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει: 
*παρεμβολέας παρασίτων, πομπός παρεμβολής παρασίτων*

Στο διαδίκτυο οι *παρεμβολείς* είναι υπεραρκετοί αλλά σε υπότιτλο είναι πιθανό να μην ακούγεται εξίσου φυσικό με το ξενικό...


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Στο διαδίκτυο οι *παρεμβολείς* είναι υπεραρκετοί αλλά σε υπότιτλο είναι πιθανό να μην ακούγεται εξίσου φυσικό με το ξενικό...



Το θέμα είναι αν φαίνεται ή εξηγείται κάπου τι κάνει αυτή η _συσκευή παρασίτων_, γιατί αν δεν, δεν είναι δα και διαδεδομένη λέξη το _τζάμερ_, με μόνο 10 γνήσιες γκουγκλιές (μαζί με τις κοπιπάστες, γιατί τα υπόλοιπα ευρήματα αναφέρονται στο όνομα «Τζάμερ»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2014)

Τι είδους jammer είναι; Τύπου φραγής ή τύπου παρεμβολές παρασίτων; Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, για υπότιτλο, ίσως βοηθάει κάτι σαν φραγή, στη δεύτερη κάτι σαν _παρασιτοπομπός _(όχι, δεν υπάρχει, μόλις το έφτιαξα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2014)

Δεν λέει τι τύπου είναι. Μάλλον παρασίτων, όχι φραγής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2014)

Δεν μπορείς να το παρακάμψεις με κάτι σαν «να τους βάλουμε παράσιτα»;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2014)

...ή «τους μπλοκάραμε τα κινητά»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να το παρακάμψω, επειδή έχουν μπει αυτά τα jammers από τους τρομοκράτες σε διάφορα σημεία ενός κτιρίου, και τα ψάχνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2014)

Οπότε ο θεατής ξέρει τι κάνουν και ίσως αρκεί να τα πεις «πομπούς»;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως γι' αυτή την περίπτωση ψηφίζω παρεμβολείς.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 10, 2014)

Ως ειδικός (έχω δει το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο  ) ψηφίζω κι εγώ _παρεμβολείς_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2014)

Ένας καλός λόγος να αποφύγουμε τη διάδοση του «τζάμερ» είναι το αναπόφευκτο μπέρδεμα: :)

Ο *βραχυκυκλωτήρας* (αγγλ. jumper, προφ. *τζάμπερ*) είναι ένα μικρό εξάρτημα που χρησιμοποιείται στο βραχυκύκλωμα δύο ή περισσότερων jumper pins σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα. Η χρήση του είναι διαδεδομένη στα τυπωμένα κυκλώματα, όπως οι μητρικές πλακέτες. Στην ελληνική καθημερινή τεχνική ορολογία έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος *τζαμπεράκι*, λόγω του μικρού μεγέθους του εξαρτήματος.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βραχυκυκλωτήρας


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2014)

...
Whammer Jammer - Rachelle Plas






She blew that harp and so she blew my mind...
Τζαμάρει η τζαμάτη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 10, 2014)

Πολύ καλή! Αλλά εγώ περίμενα αυτό:


----------



## stazybohorn (Jun 13, 2014)

κόφτης


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2014)

Και από την ειδησεογραφία:
Οι περιβόητοι «κόφτες κινητών» είναι μεταφερόμενες συσκευές, οι οποίες θα τοποθετηθούν σε κάθε αίθουσα των εξεταστικών κέντρων που θα επιλεγούν για την πιλοτική εφαρμογή του μέτρου.


(Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τον τίτλο. Υποθέτω ότι άλλη δουλειά κάνει ο παρεμβολέας και άλλη ο κόφτης — ή μάλλον με άλλο τρόπο πετυχαίνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2014)

Για τον τίτλο του νήματος, πάντως, εγώ ήξερα τον (σκέτο) κόφτη σε συνδυασμό με ταχογράφους, ταξίμετρα κ.λπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τον τίτλο. Υποθέτω ότι άλλη δουλειά κάνει ο παρεμβολέας και άλλη ο κόφτης — ή μάλλον με άλλο τρόπο πετυχαίνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.)


Προφανώς. Ο κόφτης κόβει το σήμα. Το τζάμερ το ανακατεύει προσθέτοντας παράσιτα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2014)

Μπα, και ο blocker δεν διαφέρει από τον jammer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone_jammer


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τον τίτλο του νήματος, πάντως, εγώ ήξερα τον (σκέτο) κόφτη σε συνδυασμό με ταχογράφους, ταξίμετρα κ.λπ.


O κόφτης ταχύτητας είναι speed limiter, πάντως. Και υπάρχει και ο (πολύ γνωστότερος) κόφτης στροφών, παναπεί rev limiter: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12013-Ρήματα-σε-–άρω&p=218684&viewfull=1#post218684


----------

